# Help me price this bid (pumpkin pollination)



## angel (Jul 23, 2013)

Was wondering if someone could help me price out a reasonable (for both ends) bid for pumpkin pollination for 2015. 

A farmer contacted me, said he has 3-4 acres of pumpkins going in for next year. He lives 80 miles from me (about 1 hour 45 min drive). He was wondering what it would cost him? I told him the hives would be there for a month and we would put the hives out as soon as he first sees the female flowers starting to open.

From research, I was figuring $50-$75 per hive and putting 2 hives per acre for exactly 1 month. I would inspect the hives at least once a week during that month.

Being new to this, can someone give me some guidelines, estimated prices?


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

Sounds like you would lose money! Fifty times 8 is 400 bucks. Drop off pick up plus 4 trips to inspect at about 4 hours just in drive time. I wouldn't bother.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

For what it is worth, I have heard that the pollen and nectar from cucurbits is pretty poor.


----------



## angel (Jul 23, 2013)

I've heard the same on the poor nectar/pollen crop, but its only 3-4 acres, not a monocrop. 

I was figuring I would visit the hives at least once a week to make sure they were ok, however, you are right on losing money part with the drive, but could/would figure that into the bid? Is that even reasonable?


----------



## DPBsbees (Apr 14, 2011)

If I remember correctly, a commercial beekeeper told a group of us at EAS in Kentucky that when he was asked to pollenate pumpkins he told the farmer it's "$300 a hive, because I'll have no bees to pickup". The pesticde use is so high.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

DPBsbees said:


> If I remember correctly, a commercial beekeeper told a group of us at EAS in Kentucky that when he was asked to pollenate pumpkins he told the farmer it's "$300 a hive, because I'll have no bees to pickup". The pesticde use is so high.


I've heard the same thing myself. Also have been told many times that the nectar is so poor that they have to feed 1 gal of HFCS 55 per week to keep the bees alive.


----------



## OneEyedRooster (Nov 10, 2012)

DPBsbees is right. I used to have pumpkin growers all around, had to move my hives to keep them from getting killed. The pesticide spraying is unreal with pumpkins.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

angel said:


> Was wondering if someone could help me price out a reasonable (for both ends) bid for pumpkin pollination for 2015.
> 
> A farmer contacted me, said he has 3-4 acres of pumpkins going in for next year. He lives 80 miles from me (about 1 hour 45 min drive). He was wondering what it would cost him? I told him the hives would be there for a month and we would put the hives out as soon as he first sees the female flowers starting to open.
> 
> ...



Do you have any clue about overhead expenses or the value of time? Make it at least $1000.00 plus 300 per any hive that comes out with less than 8 frames of bees on your pickup date. Gas, wear and tear, dead bees all add up to a recommendation of "THANKS but No Thanks....... I think I'll Pass"

Even for a beginner looking to get his foot in the door this smells like a rats nest.


----------



## BuzzWord (Oct 28, 2014)

We pollinate 400 to 500 acres a year, normal rates per jack o'lanterns is 1 hive per 5 per acres and 1 hive for 4 acres for pie or ornamental /gourds. 
Make sure your grower knows to spray at night if he needs to. Bee's do really well on pollen while on pumpkins but no surplus nectar. We usually feed. Biggest problem is just as the other plants bees do well on are coming "weeds" they want you to move them. 
That said, I wouldn't mess with a 4 or 5 acre patch that far away.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Kentucky is a long way from Oregon, Angel, so take this for what it's worth.
We have 3 different crops that we call pumpkins although 2 of them are really squash.
That being said, they raise them for seeds that they sell for snacks as "pumpkin seeds".
Out here, pumpkins are pollinated at a rate of 3/4 hive per acre. One at most.
Contrary to comments from folks in other parts of the country, most of us that have pumpkin contracts prefer them second only to almonds.
I overheard a fellow beekeeper tell a group that her pumpkin contracts are valued above all others. And she does a tremendous amount of pumpkins.

We (Vanderpool Farms) adopted a policy a few years back that states, "We will not take bees ANYWHERE, where they come back in worse shape than when we took them".
We have dropped a few really nice "sounding" pollination opportunities since then, and I'm dropping one in 2015.
In pumpkins however, they have always come back in really nice shape.

As far as all of the rest, here is my best advice:
Do what you want to do!


----------



## angel (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I'll refer the farmer to the local bee club in the area as well as call some of my beekeeping friends to pass on this opportunity


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Pumpkin is pollen. You are going to have to feed after for sure. Pumpkins are hard on bee's. 

You cant charge for your travel time just for the time the bee's are there. Supporting them is your job. I would say 50 a piace is fair. If you can get 75 the better. I Doubt you can get more then that. seems to far for you.


----------

